# Those with Poodles!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend has poodles and is always having fun with their hair 
(Scroll down to see her poodles for birthday parties http://belledora.blogspot.com/2007_09_01_archive.html)

and she saw this http://www.caninehorizons.com/The_Ponydoodle.html I thought it was hilarious!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Amanda....I love all of your photos...your girls are so adorable...

And the ponydooles....that's crazy...they look like poines...especially the brown one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah haha ha! I WANT a Ponydoodle!! hahaha!! If I had a poodle I would have to try that haircut! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh, I think I almost woke up everyone in the house when I opened that second link. 

Dare I ask? Is Lilly's mommy going to try this on Lilly?

I've seen a lot of dyed dogs, but I'm really surprised at how well all those colors held on a black dog. I would have expected it on a white dog. Too crazy, but fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't believe how pony-like those poodles look! That's way too funny Amanda! :laugh:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Amanda, You MADE my Monday morning!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just kept looking and looking....I agree, if I had a poodle, I would definately make it look like that! I love horses and that would kill two birds with one stone! Do they make a horse smell perfume? LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yuck, Judy! :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> My friend has poodles and is always having fun with their hair
> (Scroll down to see her poodles for birthday parties http://belledora.blogspot.com/2007_09_01_archive.html)
> 
> and she saw this http://www.caninehorizons.com/The_Ponydoodle.html I thought it was hilarious!
> ...


I think you just found the next haircut for my standard poodle! That's too funny. She has a Superman emblem in her side with a T in it right now. How did she turn the poodle pink? :ear:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

It's so cute, I have to show this one to our groomer, I bet he's NEVER seen a poodle pony before, I now have to clean up the coffee I spilled when I opened the 2nd link from laughing so hard.
Paula


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

love the ponydoodle. how fun!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda, that is sooo funny.

Jan, Pictures pleeease, I would love to see the superman emblem.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to try and talk Alicia into cutting one of her mini's like this. She was on the world groom team so she knows all kinds of secrets. She is the friend who picked up Dora when I used to cut her matts and she about had a heart attack, she showed me the right way of doing things  But she offered to dye Belle for me but I had Belle in too many dog shows right before we left to get away with it!

She bought it at Sally's it is a spray in dye that you dye kids hair for halloween. It dries and flakes out quickly though but she doesn't like the ones that stay in too long. It will last for a day but that is about it. She said it took her like 15 mins.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Amanda, that is sooo funny.
> 
> Jan, Pictures pleeease, I would love to see the superman emblem.


It's almost grown out so you have to look close. She was not happy with it but I thought it was cute :biggrin1: I put it down too low though.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I am going to try and talk Alicia into cutting one of her mini's like this. She was on the world groom team so she knows all kinds of secrets. She is the friend who picked up Dora when I used to cut her matts and she about had a heart attack, she showed me the right way of doing things  But she offered to dye Belle for me but I had Belle in too many dog shows right before we left to get away with it!
> 
> She bought it at Sally's it is a spray in dye that you dye kids hair for halloween. It dries and flakes out quickly though but she doesn't like the ones that stay in too long. It will last for a day but that is about it. She said it took her like 15 mins.


Walgreen's had hair color sprays at Halloween that covered really well.....just ask my husband who wore a spot of red one day and black another. He has salt and pepper hair so I tried covering the bright red with their silver spray but got a light pink. Lucky for me he's a good sport :becky::bounce: The color rubbed off on a towel so I'm no so sure I'd put it on a dog that would have it all over my furniture.


----------

